# ¿is there a gigabit internet speed test available to test my new internet connection? they all cap at 350mbit



## Miguel2013 (Nov 30, 2020)

hi I just got century link fiber optic and they showed me they tested internet in my house and it says is 940mbit up and down. but when I try it myself not with their machines and servers I only get a max of 600mbits at best using google fiber optic servers in los angeles I tried other servers websites and I get less cause their testing system is even more capped. Is there someone here from utah with gigabit internet to do a simple speed test of uploading and downloading from like a ftp server I'll set up myself? or is there a public website for testing that is fast and preferably in utah?


----------



## Rei (Nov 30, 2020)

Try checking with these websites to see what speed you are really getting & post your results with a screenshot in this thread.









						Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test
					

Use Speedtest on all your devices with our free desktop and mobile apps.




					www.speedtest.net
				












						Internet Speed Test
					

How fast is your download speed? In seconds, FAST.com's simple Internet speed test will estimate your ISP speed.




					fast.com


----------



## Miguel2013 (Nov 30, 2020)

I can't reach 600mbit anymore even temporarily like that time with google test. My internet settings say is at top speed. And technician showed me a screen with close to 940mbit streams from his own test.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 30, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> View attachment 177610View attachment 177611View attachment 177612View attachment 177613View attachment 177614
> I can't reach 600mbit anymore even temporarily like that time with google test. My internet settings say is at top speed. And technician showed me a screen with close to 940mbit streams from his own test.



He was likely doing an internal test. Like out to the node and back. I've heard of that being done. I know our ISP says its 1Gbps but if during peak usage 7-10pm.. you may drop to around 400-600Mbps.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Dec 1, 2020)

Are you testing on a hard wired connection or WiFi?


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 1, 2020)

Divide Overflow said:


> Are you testing on a hard wired connection or WiFi?


wire, I got gigabit speeds I know, I tested the speed doing file transfer with my laptop on the same switch and the switch is connected to the switch from centurylink and that switch to the modem with a cable. Ive used this setup to connect to my pc on another room that goes through a third switch from this pc and I got gigabit speed too from that computer that's 3 switches away. It might be as Flyordie says that the internal test doesn't go trough traffic so it gets clear and full speed... I'm starting to get disapointed although... I'll test again at like 1am when no one's around and see if I get higher.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 1, 2020)

Google has another speed test. Try that.





__





						Test your internet speed - Google Search Help
					

The internet speed test measures the speed of your internet connection. Your connection speed includes things like download speed and upload speed. Important: Th



					support.google.com


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 1, 2020)

I have no choice but to find someone in the US preferably close to Utah to set up a ftp test with someone also using gigabit internet, that way I know is not a server cap or extra traffic lag.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 1, 2020)

Another thing you could try is downloading a Linux distro or something via BitTorrent. One of the advantages of BT is the potentially very high transfer speeds.

And no, BT is not illegal. It all depends on what you use it to download. Linux distros and other FOSS things are fine.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 1, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Another thing you could try is downloading a Linux distro or something via BitTorrent. One of the advantages of BT is the potentially very high transfer speeds.
> 
> And no, BT is not illegal. It all depends on what you use it to download. Linux distros and other FOSS things are fine.


oh yea lol that's the first thing I did to test speed when tech was here, he said that depends on the server or something when I couldn't get too high, I'll try although before I reach 250mbit the download may end but I'll look deep for a fat bittorent


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 1, 2020)

I found Steam servers to be pretty representative of max continuous download speed. Try that with a large enough game.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 1, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> oh yea lol that's the first thing I did to test speed when tech was here, he said that depends on the server or something when I couldn't get too high, I'll try although before I reach 250mbit the download may end but I'll look deep for a fat bittorent


Maybe grab a bunch of Linux torrents and run them together.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 1, 2020)

I did a speed test with my Gigabit connection all the way from Chicago to the Centralink server in Salt Lake City and got these results:





Sorry to break it to you, but it sounds like they are saying you are getting 1Gb/s, but are only really giving you ~300Mb/s.


----------



## Rei (Dec 1, 2020)

What I would do to test realistic bandwidth speed is to use a download manager that can saturate the bandwidth such as Free Download Manager, then download any 1 gigabyte size file from a reputably fast server & then look at the graph to see how fast the file is downloading. To me, this is the best method to see how fast my internet is, as it is indicative of my real world scenario. This might apply to you guys or it might not, depending on what you guys usually do on the internet.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 1, 2020)

let's do it newki, wanna set up an ftp connection? and no I got at least 600mbit cause... I was running torrents for like 30min with multiple fat ubuntus and they maxed most of what I was expecting but I'm still not sure... wanna try? Log in using filezilla or whichever to 67.2.254.8 speed/speed
server is configured with no speed limit and you can write to my drive D if you want to.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2020)

No one is going to trust you to do an FTP link and direct file transfers, and that will NOT be an accurate test of anything.

Wire something gigabit direct to your modem/router, and do a speedtest. If your devices dont have gigabit support, buy something that does or stop wasting money on gigabit fiber.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 1, 2020)

The numbers you're showing looks like you're trying to use a gigabit ethernet adapter over USB 2.0.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 1, 2020)

One thing to remember is your service contract surely says something like, "speeds *up to* XXXMbps".


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 2, 2020)

I got 900mbit now with a direct cable cat5e to my laptop. Gonna buy a cat6 and see if i get 980 or moar!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> I got 900mbit now with a direct cable cat5e to my laptop. Gonna buy a cat6 and see if i get 980 or moar!



You won't, cat6 won't improve speed any. Cat5e is good for 10Gbps.


----------



## Rei (Dec 2, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> You won't, cat6 won't improve speed any. Cat5e is good for 10Gbps.


I agree but no point in telling him that. It'll just make him want to get those cable even more cuz that's just the way he is. Something I know as I have been seeing alotta his post these past 3 days. So did you make a direct ftp connection with him or not?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 2, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> I got 900mbit now with a direct cable cat5e to my laptop. Gonna buy a cat6 and see if i get 980 or moar!


If the same cable is giving you gigabit on your laptop but not on your tower, then it's not the cable.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 2, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> hi I just got century link fiber optic and they showed me they tested internet in my house and it says is 940mbit up and down. but when I try it myself not with their machines and servers I only get a max of 600mbits at best using google fiber optic servers in los angeles I tried other servers websites and I get less cause their testing system is even more capped. Is there someone here from utah with gigabit internet to do a simple speed test of uploading and downloading from like a ftp server I'll set up myself? or is there a public website for testing that is fast and preferably in utah?


Hi,
Seems they are using different terms normal is mbps not mbit.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 2, 2020)

Speedtest - Internetsnelheid meten? Doe de internet test | Ziggo
					

Benieuwd naar wat je internet of wifi snelheid is? Doe hier de speedtest en weet direct wat je download- en uploadsnelheid is.




					www.ziggo.nl
				




(not in USA though)


----------



## Toothless (Dec 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Seems they are using different terms normal is mbps not mbit.


That's OP getting them mixed up. ISP' places always go by megabits, not bytes.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 2, 2020)

Toothless said:


> That's OP getting them mixed up. ISP' places always go by megabits, not bytes.


Hi,
If true on the op's end he keeps doing it


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Seems they are using different terms normal is mbps not mbit.





Toothless said:


> That's OP getting them mixed up. ISP' places always go by megabits, not bytes.


Ummm, huh? Wait! That is even more confusing. 

The Mb (or mb) in Mbps = is mega*bits* per second which often is abbreviated mbit. I have often seen mbit/s (or Mbit/s or mbit/sec) too. 

MB (with uppercase B) = mega*byte*. 

Bandwidth is almost always measured in Mb (megabits, or mbit). 

Going back through the OPs posts in this thread, I don't see where he is confused at all. He consistently refers to his speed (bandwidth) in mbit and that is correct.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 3, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> If the same cable is giving you gigabit on your laptop but not on your tower, then it's not the cable.



I'm with you man.  There's a usb 2.0 link somewhere in there between his ethernet controller and PC.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 5, 2020)

I think I'm gonna stop bitching about my speed, my laptop gives me 700-800mbit consistenly even when connected through a second gigabit switch, I'm fine with that speed, only issue and I wonder if you guys could help... is my tower on the same cable "test" 5e runs at a slower speed than my laptop, ¿might it be cause I updated to H2O??  gives me 320mbps avg. see videos if u want to ok?








 Slowest speed is with my phenom tower, fastest with my icore laptop, both tests on windows 10.


----------



## Rei (Dec 5, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> I think I'm gonna stop bitching about my speed, my laptop gives me 700-800mbit consistenly even when connected through a second gigabit switch, I'm fine with that speed, only issue and I wonder if you guys could help... is my tower on the same cable "test" 5e runs at a slower speed than my laptop, ¿might it be cause I updated to H2O??  gives me 320mbps avg. see videos if u want to ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By tower, do you mean your desktop PC? Did you try using the same exact cable as the one you plug into your laptop? Otherwise, it could be a limitation within your desktop PC such as your network card or something.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 5, 2020)

yea same cable for test. yes desktop tower atx??
hmm I thought of that limitation but, I get full gigabit when using microsoft networks file sharing from pcs 2 switches away. So I'm sure my card is capable just something is misconfigured.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 5, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> hmm I thought of that limitation but, I get full gigabit when using microsoft networks file sharing from pcs 2 switches away. So I'm sure my card is capable just something is misconfigured.


Check your settings in the Admin menu of your router. Some routers let you set the priority for each connected device. This lets you, for example, configure the connection to your primary computer to have the most bandwidth at all times, and lets you limit the bandwidth to other devices.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 5, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> The numbers you're showing looks like you're trying to use a gigabit ethernet adapter over USB 2.0.


I would still like to rule this out. The OP has suggested doing odd things in the past and I seriously think he might be using a USB adapter which would explain why speed on the tower isn't that good. So before anyone tries wasting too much time, we need this question answered.


----------



## Makaveli (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm on 1Gbps fiber in Canada. Welcome to the world of internet peering and routing, once you get out onto the open internet your results can very depending on ISP routing. 

I have an FTP and would test with you but that doesn't guarantee you will see full speed it will depend on the routing our ISP's are using to each other.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 9, 2020)

@Aquinus yea i said i get full gigabit 1000mbit on lan sharing from the same pc. it's not usb it's pcie onboard.



Makaveli said:


> I'm on 1Gbps fiber in Canada. Welcome to the world of internet peering and routing, once you get out onto the open internet your results can very depending on ISP routing.
> 
> I have an FTP and would test with you but that doesn't guarantee you will see full speed it will depend on the routing our ISP's are using to each other.


Try now, try uploading and record ur speed and download fattest file VID_20200805_230521.mp4 and report ur speed. good night.

And if you have an ftp server too, give me your address and password to try myself. I'm using filezilla server (my ip is now 67.2.220.74 )


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi,
I found out yesterday one of my old machines can't go over 300mbps while two newer machines can go over 700mbps which is just over my isp contract.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 9, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> @Aquinus yea i said i get full gigabit 1000mbit on lan sharing from the same pc. it's not usb it's pcie onboard.
> 
> 
> Try now, try uploading and record ur speed and download fattest file VID_20200805_230521.mp4 and report ur speed. good night.
> ...


No one is going to file transfer with you. You've already been told this.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 9, 2020)

@Miguel2013, FTP is the worst way to test transfer speeds. iPerf3 would be my tool of choice, but I do have an advantage of having access to 2 work servers with dedicated 2Gbit channel each and located in two different exchange networks. Plus, I know my results won't be skewed by 100 people that are trying to test their speed on the same server.
Also, ISPs usually give an "up to" speed metric, which usually means it can be and will be lower.
Plus, speedtest is glitching out lately about picking the nearest server or even generating a list of servers. You might want to do it manually, or test your speed on several servers several times. Preferrably between 1:00 and 5:00 AM, when random people don't test their speed, and when your ISP is least loaded.
Could be a case of bandwidth cap for international traffic. For example, my ISP provides 1Gbit/s for Ukrainian traffic, and 300Mbit/s (which they bumped to 400 recently) for international. The only difference is that my ISP shows this upfront, and not in small print under contract.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 9, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Plus, speedtest is glitching out lately about picking the nearest server or even generating a list of servers.


I always do it manually. As it is, the Washington DC server is 1000 miles from my house. Seems like a nice round (albeit arbitrary)  number. 

You can also use another tester like TestMy.net Internet Speed Test.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 9, 2020)

I'll read about iperf3 seems cool yoo.
and @Toothless - Makaveli said he would do an ftp test with me yoo didn't u read him?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 9, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> I'll read about iperf3 seems cool yoo.
> and @Toothless - Makaveli said he would do an ftp test with me yoo didn't u read him?


He also mentioned it's not going to promise seeing your full speed, makes the whole thing pointless by this time.


----------



## Makaveli (Dec 10, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> I'll read about iperf3 seems cool yoo.
> and @Toothless - Makaveli said he would do an ftp test with me yoo didn't u read him?



I did a tracert from me to you just to see how many hops.

Latency doesn't look to bad as my ISP has direct peering in Chicago, its only when I get to Salt Lake City pings go up.

And in the future don't post *ip in a public forum*. Send it via PMs.

Tracing route to 67-2-220-74.slkc.qwest.net [67.2.220.74]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  RT-AX88U-0B10 [192.168.50.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.50.44.131
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4    23 ms    23 ms    23 ms  tcore4-toronto12_37.net.bell.ca [64.230.59.200]
  5    20 ms    23 ms    23 ms  tcore4-chicagocp_hundredgige0-4-0-0.net.bell.ca [64.230.79.157]
  6    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  bx9-chicagodt_ae1-0.net.bell.ca [64.230.79.75]
  7    17 ms    16 ms    16 ms  lag-101.ear7.Chicago2.Level3.net [4.15.248.93]
  8    54 ms    53 ms    49 ms  ae-1-37.bar4.SaltLakeCity1.Level3.net [4.69.219.58]
  9    49 ms    49 ms    49 ms  4.68.38.166
10    50 ms    50 ms    50 ms  207-108-177-158.slkc.qwest.net [207.108.177.158]
11    52 ms    52 ms    52 ms  67-2-220-74.slkc.qwest.net [67.2.220.74]

Trace complete.

And as I said before an FTP test even if we get full speed its only me to you, its won't reflect your general speeds over the rest of the internet. Based on what I see in your other screenshots Your ISP may not have good peering to those speed test sites.

I would actually recommend you creating a post on DSL reports in the sub forum for Century link





						CenturyLink forum | DSLReports, ISP Information
					

CenturyLink forum, broadband news, information and community




					www.dslreports.com
				




There will be other users on your ISP there to compare with.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 10, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Check your settings in the Admin menu of your router. Some routers let you set the priority for each connected device. This lets you, for example, configure the connection to your primary computer to have the most bandwidth at all times, and lets you limit the bandwidth to other devices.


what's the name of the option?>


----------



## Jism (Dec 10, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> I found Steam servers to be pretty representative of max continuous download speed. Try that with a large enough game.



Absolutely not (at all). At least not with a 1Gbit connection here. I often have to switch in between portugal and spain to figure out which offers the best.

I have a usenet subscription in Amsterdam, and when i launch it with 30 threads and unlimited speed, most of the hops in between back to portugal simply block or limit the max speed at an avg of 350mbit. speed-testing however does represent the full capacity and pumping files from my server back and forth goes with a flying 12MB per second (upload).





It's glasfibre. Luckily portugal does have a very good infrastructure in relation of internet, i think this costs me around 50 euro's a month including TV and 2 mobile phone's.

I dont download alot... it's more for the upload that i'm interested in. And having zero issues when you have 4 wireless clients and a HD netflix stream going on. When you put such tests, make sure your hardware is capable of it. Proper CAT5e  CaT6 cables are mandatory and the disk of your computer must be capable of doing 120MB per second of write speeds. I mean i have a break in my wire litterally, because the dog is bin chewing on the UTP... but it still holds 1GBIT to it's fullest.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 10, 2020)

Jism said:


> Absolutely not (at all). At least not with a 1Gbit connection here. I often have to switch in between portugal and spain to figure out which offers the best.


When I was in Japan steam maxed out my download all the time (around 40MB/s). Often steam dl achieved greater speed than speed test.net.
I guess it depends on the download server you are connected to.


----------



## Jism (Dec 10, 2020)

If i'm correct, "peers" have to pay for data passing through, so it woud'nt be unusual to experience capped speeds. You'll still get good speeds but just not the full advertised 1Gbit.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 10, 2020)

Jism said:


> If i'm correct, "peers" have to pay for data passing through, so it woud'nt be unusual to experience capped speeds. You'll still get good speeds but just not the full advertised 1Gbit.


I'm hoping to get full gigabit when I get a couple cat6a 23awg golden connectors


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 10, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> I'm hoping to get full gigabit when I get a couple cat6a 23awg golden connectors


I thought we've been over this.   


Aquinus said:


> If the same cable is giving you gigabit on your laptop but not on your tower, then it's not the cable.


----------



## bug (Dec 10, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> yea same cable for test. yes desktop tower atx??
> hmm I thought of that limitation but, I get full gigabit when using microsoft networks file sharing from pcs 2 switches away. So I'm sure my card is capable just something is misconfigured.


What's your CPU usage while testing? Phenom platform is pretty old, Idk how well it offloads networking stuff.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 10, 2020)

bug said:


> What's your CPU usage while testing? Phenom platform is pretty old, Idk how well it offloads networking stuff.


How do i see it? With task manager?


----------



## bug (Dec 10, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> How do i see it? With task manager?


Yup.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 28, 2020)

You are never going to get figures close to 1 Gbps except with a close by server (<100km), you are wasting your time.



Miguel2013 said:


> but when I try it myself not with their machines and servers I only get a max of 600mbits at best using google fiber optic servers in los angeles I tried other servers websites and I get less cause their testing system is even more capped.



That's why this happens.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 28, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> hi I just got century link fiber optic and they showed me they tested internet in my house and it says is 940mbit up and down. but when I try it myself not with their machines and servers I only get a max of 600mbits at best using google fiber optic servers in los angeles I tried other servers websites and I get less cause their testing system is even more capped. Is there someone here from utah with gigabit internet to do a simple speed test of uploading and downloading from like a ftp server I'll set up myself? or is there a public website for testing that is fast and preferably in utah?


Sounds like the problem I often have with my VTel FTTH, when I'm using the router! The solution, was to plug the cat cable that comes straight from the ONT to the PC.

At Speedtest, I of course, often get 946 Mbps for upload. Download is usually around 915 Mbps for some reason.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2020)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Sounds like the problem I often have with my VTel FTTH, when I'm using the router! The solution, was to plug the cat cable that comes straight from the ONT to the PC.
> 
> At Speedtest, I of course, often get 946 Mbps for upload. Download is usually around 915 Mbps for some reason.


This is actually a really good point. I have experienced this with slower internet speeds where the CPU on the router simply couldn't handle the traffic. Obviously with older routers, but this definitely could be a thing if the behavior is the same. I noticed this when I started using DD-WRT on my E4200 and noticing how running a speed test would cause the CPU to hit 100% a while back.

Also, howdy neighbor. Greetings from across the Connecticut river.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 29, 2020)

Yo guys I get even excess of 1000mbit depending on the server. Wasabi gives me excellent upload speeds when storing disk images and anything. Is even faster than google drive, I don't need speed test no moar.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 29, 2020)

Miguel2013 said:


> Yo guys I get even excess of 1000mbit depending on the server. Wasabi gives me excellent upload speeds when storing disk images and anything. Is even faster than google drive, I don't need speed test no moar.


What did you do to fix it?


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jan 2, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> What did you do to fix it?


On Ubuntu when I use the wasabi site to upload to their location buckets I get sometimes 120MB/s then on the same pc same link but on Windows 10 I can't get past 400mbit using the same site.

I used the command netsh int tcp show global to see what I can do but nothing seems to help on Windows 10 so, if I wanna upload big files such as disk images I switch to Ubuntu.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2021)

Gigabit (1000Mb/s) equals 125MB/s, so you were rather wrong on your comment of getting faster than gigabit speeds.

Nice that you're getting that fast at all, but yeah i guess your issue lies with windows.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jan 2, 2021)

I guess I should make a new thread about that cause I rather use windows.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 2, 2021)

Mussels said:


> guess your issue lies with windows.


When in doubt, do a clean install with up to date drivers. Funny how I almost never need to do this with Linux or OS X.


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 2, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> When in doubt, do a clean install with up to date drivers. Funny how I almost never need to do this with Linux or OS X.



I've had no issues with my connection and windows 10 for the last few builds so it something specific on his end.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 2, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> I've had no issues with my connection and windows 10 for the last few builds so it something specific on his end.


I wish I had your experience with Windows. There is a reason why I only use Linux and OS X these days. Mainly because updates don't brick my system.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jan 2, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> I've had no issues with my connection and windows 10 for the last few builds so it something specific on his end.


like what? both my pcs with windows10 have this limitation, is a problem with windows 10 with their http or tcp handling I feel.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 2, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> like what? both my pcs with windows10 have this limitation, is a problem with windows 10 with their http or tcp handling I feel.


No, you probably have something jacked up with your network that you toyed with causing this.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jan 2, 2021)

Toothless said:


> No, you probably have something jacked up with your network that you toyed with causing this.


you mean with my network settings on windows 10? cause is not physical, the same link does 1gbit just by going to ubuntu, either my fault or not something in windows 10 must be fixed to increase speed and I'm hoping and waiting someone to tell me.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi,
Even local file transfer is faster on linux mint 20


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 2, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> you mean with my network settings on windows 10? cause is not physical, the same link does 1gbit just by going to ubuntu, either my fault or not something in windows 10 must be fixed to increase speed and I'm hoping and waiting someone to tell me.



You don't got a network traffic program of some sort to prioritize what applications that using network?

Plus which browser are you testing with because I had issues with some browsers wasn't able to get gigabit speeds so I usually use the Speedtest application from their website and not the Windows store version because it sucks.

Link: https://www.speedtest.net/apps/windows

My ISP earlier had some issues and still not getting my full gigabit up and down but it's getting better


----------



## bug (Jan 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Gigabit (1000Mb/s) equals 125MB/s, so you were rather wrong on your comment of getting faster than gigabit speeds.
> 
> Nice that you're getting that fast at all, but yeah i guess your issue lies with windows.


Actually, gigabit is ~100MB/s in practice, the rest is just tcp/ip overhead.
However, you can see over 100MB/s in the client, if compression is involved.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2021)

bug said:


> Actually, gigabit is ~100MB/s in practice, the rest is just tcp/ip overhead.
> However, you can see over 100MB/s in the client, if compression is involved.


No... Gigabit (1000Mb) divided by 8 is 125MB

Just because its often not seen, doesn't mean thats now how simple math works.

Something is affecting or slowing down those windows installs, and the only way to know is to compare vs a clean install with no end user software installed. The hardware seems capable, since it can be done in linux despite its age.


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 3, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> hi I just got century link fiber optic and they showed me they tested internet in my house and it says is 940mbit up and down. but when I try it myself not with their machines and servers I only get a max of 600mbits at best using google fiber optic servers in los angeles I tried other servers websites and I get less cause their testing system is even more capped. Is there someone here from utah with gigabit internet to do a simple speed test of uploading and downloading from like a ftp server I'll set up myself? or is there a public website for testing that is fast and preferably in utah?


I use https://testmy.net/ they can test your upload and download speed. its also very accurate. and when you got your internet they said UP TO 1000mbps. that means most likely youre never going to get much more than 6 or 700 no matter what. but 300 is insanely low. the pic is what i just got on gigabit ethernet through my cable company. but im also downloading forza horizon 4 from the microsoft store and have that allocated as a high priority program. and i run a cat 8 ethernet cable that can handle waaaayyyy more than 1 gigabit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> No... Gigabit (1000Mb) divided by 8 is 125MB
> 
> Just because its often not seen, doesn't mean thats now how simple math works.



Yes, but his point is that because of packet overhead, the amount of actual data that can be sent over a 1Gbps connection is less than 1Gbps. There is something like 5% overhead, which brings the actual maximum down to something like 118MBps.



Mussels said:


> Something is affecting or slowing down those windows installs, and the only way to know is to compare vs a clean install with no end user software installed. The hardware seems capable, since it can be done in linux despite its age.



The first thing I would try is updating the network card drivers. I've seen the ones that come with Windows cause issues a bunch of times.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jan 4, 2021)

I can now upload to gigabit speeds from windows 10 to the wasabi console server, I installed Opera and Chrome, Firefox on windows 10 limits my upload speed to wasabi to 400mbit, on Ubuntu I used firefox but it worked faster there. Plus I just found out that Chrome is faster loading into memory than those 2 and uses a lot less ram than firefox.


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 4, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> I can now upload to gigabit speeds from windows 10 to the wasabi console server, I installed Opera and Chrome, Firefox on windows 10 limits my upload speed to wasabi to 400mbit, on Ubuntu I used firefox but it worked faster there. Plus I just found out that Chrome is faster loading into memory than those 2 and uses a lot less ram than firefox.


Couldnt pay me to install that spyware. https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...become-surveillance-software-its-time-switch/ , https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/oth...llows-spying-on-millions-of-users/ar-BB15INSB


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 4, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> I can now upload to gigabit speeds from windows 10 to the wasabi console server, I installed Opera and Chrome, Firefox on windows 10 limits my upload speed to wasabi to 400mbit


LOL, that sounds like the issue I had with the old-pre-Chromium Opera, with good 'ol Presto-based Opera. The upload speed would be insanely slow with Presto Opera.


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 4, 2021)

testmy.net


----------

